# My latest song



## CMBurns (Jul 24, 2011)

Not as technical as my other ones, but the mood is there. Pedal work is intricate. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## aleksi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, nice composition!
Theme was interesting and the piece very well played.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So, I was waiting for the singing but I liked what I heard while I waited...simple progression but very nicely expressed and with a very cool tempo and attack...I see myself playing around with it next time I sit at the keys...tfp


----------

